# BBS RXII center caps



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

I tried searching, but does anyone know where I can get centercaps for my 16in BBS RXII's?


----------



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (nolimitsoldier)*

come on now, no one


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (nolimitsoldier)*

Why would you want a BBS centercap? The stock VW cap does the job, and a BBS cap would be a thief magnet...


----------



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (wolfier)*

ehh, I'm not too worried about the wheels here in ******-ville, hehe...and I already took the VW caps off since I didn't like em. I want to just get a set of monte's or some other 17in wheel, but not having any luck...


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (nolimitsoldier)*

check with local discount tire shop they usualy can get with manufacturer and order you a set, I just did this for my konig's


----------



## gordyntx (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (nolimitsoldier)*

nolimitsoldier,
If you have RXII they should have 56mm center caps. Check out Erics sig for further details. Otherwise if they are 56mm you can go to the VW Dealership and purchase Part # 6NO-601-171-BXF, ($13.00 Each). These are VW center caps that will fit the RX and RXII wheel. Example below








regards gordy


----------



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: BBS RXII center caps (gordyntx)*

thanks for the info, I'm gonna check some local wheel shops to see what they can do...


----------

